# 1/16th scale FIGURES?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy!

This is the coolest things I have come across since I have been busy upgrading my 1/16th HL RC Early Tiger Tank.

I want to do the same thing but I feel a blond Wehrmacht Commandant would be more fitting....with cleavage of course 

*Where can one locate 1/16th scale figures...and if no Females....what could I use or start with?*

Oh...the other pic is to prove that even some cats were heavily into the whole Nazi spirit as well.

Thanks!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Verlinden came through big time. Elsa of Berlin 120mm = roughly 1/16th scale.
No new images yet but the first thing I did was carefully sand down her 'Neanderthal' like brows.....I guess they went a bit to far to make her look tough....now she looks very sexy. Now just to tweak her arms a bit and maybe a pair of field glasses and head phones. 

This little resin kit is amazing the detail and quality is the same as most 1/6 and 1/8th figures. 

*QUESTION:*

My early Tiger will be Afrika Corps. Should I keep her in the tank top or in uniform? I know in desert conditions I have heard those tanks could cook eggs on the surface and something tells me that no matter how hot .....crewmen ( or crew woman ) LOL would ware something just to keep from burning their elbows and shoulders even from the inside surfaces.....whats your take on this?

On the other hand....I am already going a bit 'fiction' by using a female commandant....but a proper full dress would look cool too. 

Hmmmmm.


----------

